# What's your thoughts on my diving watch designs?



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello,

I would like to share with you renderings and 3D prints of a dive watch I have designed. The watch has 3 dial variations. To design these watches, I drew my inspiration from the military timepieces worn by combat divers in the 50's such as the FF.

What do you think?

*Black dials*










*White dials*










*The case*

Please ignore the case ''mini facets''. The software created them. The case will be smooth (no facets) with a brushed finish.






Here I printed different versions of the case.






*The specs*



316L stainless steel with a brushed finish


Case size: 40 mm at the base, 41 mm when including the ceramic bezel


Lug to lug: 49 mm


Lug width: 22 mm


Drilled lugs


Screw down crown


Crystal: double domed sapphire glass with anti-reflective coating on the inside


Bezel: 120 clicks unidirectional lumed ceramic bezel


Movement: Seiko NH35A


Lume: Super-LumiNova C3


Water resistance: 200 m / 660 ft


I would be keen to read your feedback on my designs.

Cheers,

Brice

P.S. I would like to thank @Roy for giving me the opportunity to share my designs here.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Probably top middle as I don't like silver fingers on a white dial, particularly if the watch is used underwater.

That being said, I don't see anything innovative here, sorry.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

These are very similar to lots of existing designs. Nothing special to attract attention.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Spot on Biker! The top middle would be the one for me too, but the overall design seems to be bog standard [email protected]@king... not 'stand out'...


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't argue with the above posts, but as you said in your OP, you are basing the watch on an earlier generation of military watches, but if the price is right.....

I think the middle design for me, but I think you need to make a change to the minute and hour hands. They are very similar and with a quick glance, could be confusing.

I like the bold use of yellow for the seconds hand for the black dial, but not the more tepid blue for the white dial. What's wrong with yellow or an equally bright colour?

Look forward to seeing these progress.

Edit. Forgot to add. I am not a fan of nato's, so I hope there a choice of band. I see in your video, you're toying with a bracelet.

Another edit. I'm not sure the ratio between dial and bezel is quite right. The bezel looks very thick.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I agree with Caller there should be more of a distinction between the hands.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes? And? ... There just doesn't seem to be anything here to grab the attention and say, "Buy Me, I'm special because...."

Sorry to be a bit of a downer but I feel a bit jaded these days by the never-ending stream of no doubt "worthy" dive watches in the same retro-style and mould.

Strangely, when you mentioned that the mini-facets on the case were not to be included on the actual watches, I did wonder what the visual effect would be of including them, especially if the case was polished. :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

> Yes? And? ... There just doesn't seem to be anything here to grab the attention and say, "Buy Me, I'm special because...."
> 
> Sorry to be a bit of a downer but I feel a bit jaded these days by the never-ending stream of no doubt "worthy" dive watches in the same retro-style and mould.


 Basically this. You pretty much nailed it, Honour.

@Brice it's pretty good but it's generic. The trouble is that every Kickstarter Joe is producing either a generic dive watch or a Daniel Wellington style dress watch.

How tall is that case? It does look fairly thick on the prototype wrist shot.

And as @Caller. says, too much of the diameter is taken up by the bezel.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I can imagine it to be a bit of a mind bender to settle on a particular model to kickstart into production.

But personally if I was making a divers watch I'd try and knock the rest out of the park!

There are a ton of these now with that fifty fathoms look, not all great, but some nice looking pieces are around. Yours will need to poke its head above them all and cry out to be bought. Not and easy thing to do! But If I was choosing it would be top middle - no white versions, personally speaking most of what I look at is black faced. I'd reduce the lug to lug size, it may sit on the average wrist a little better. I'd probably even go with a 39mm case. But thats what I go for.

Supplying with a NATO is a bit iffy, I feel like i'd want a bit more for my money - maybe a two piece blunted leather strap.

Dial wise, maybe the hands need tweaking, possibly in shape, they are tricky to read. It could look good with a yellow outer, on one or both, maybe even a splash of the yellow on the lume plots or numbers. Could even go with the numbers in a triangular marker?

Realise we will all have a different take and you'll never please everyone.

Keep the faith and look forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for all your feedback. It is much appreciated.

@Caller. yes, there will be other options than the NATO strap. I used this strap in the rendering to see how it would look like. For the bezel, I wanted to have a thick one, but I will see if the thickness can be reduced a little. I will also look at the hands.

@AVO the thickness is 14.00 mm. That's the thinner I can go with the NH35A and with the current specs of the watch.

@Lug in addition to the NATO, there will be a leather strap, and I am also working on a steel bracelet.

Once again, thank you all for taking the time to share with me your opinion on my designs.

Cheers,

Brice


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry but this is very much like seeing another small car on the road, nothing to say I want one at all, but they are always about so somebody must want them.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

So, I keep coming back and looking at it...the middle top seems to be growing on me... :hmmm9uh:

However, having been a NAUI & PADI Certified Advanced diver for 50 odd years... here's my take on it... Sort the hands... the hour & minute hands are too close in size & shape. The second hand needs to be a little bolder, lose the dark red tip it's hard to notice. The bezel indices & the 15, 30 & 45 need to be, bolder/brighter as they look washed out to me. When I'm diving and I [email protected]@k at my watch, I want it to be stand out, crystal clear & easy to read with no confusion. Visibility is not always clear when diving so a good dive watch must be. When I am monitoring my bottom time or timing any decompression stops on the way back up, this is no time for error. This is not just personal preference it is for safety! Know your times!

Once you sort these issues out, send me one & I'll see how it handles itself! :yes:


----------



## CB200 (Aug 6, 2019)

Top centre for me. I like the simplicity. Personally I'm not keen on the name Time Factor, but other than that, if it was on a rubber strap, I'd be very interested at the right price.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Top left for me - as I like the triangle indices.

As others have said its not a stand-out design - although pleasant enough.


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks @RoddyJB for your comment on the bezel. I will see what can be done. Thanks @CB200 and @KAS118 for your feedback.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Brice said:


> Thanks @RoddyJB for your comment on the bezel. I will see what can be done. Thanks @CB200 and @KAS118 for your feedback.


 I think it should be pointed out that although the design has a 'familiar' ring to it - that doesn't necessarily mean it will not be successful.

If you look at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/reisewatches/reise-resolute-ultra-tough-titanium-field-watch?fbclid=IwAR0dftiPu6gQR1Oulh_jX864ZVj9yLT1Hg408gzPUfhRZC5VTISMbQdY5M8 - I would say that there's nothing really 'stand-out' about this watch - but its done extremely well.

I think its also fair to say that sometimes producing something that is 'stand-out' can be (but not necessarily is) rather polarising as well. So, being in 'the middle' can sometimes get a bigger customer base.

Anyway - good luck going forwards. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As others on here have said, it's been done to death before, first with this beauty:










...and then a million other "homages", including Seiko's version:










Also available in blue:










And a plain dial if you don't want the Seiko logo (probably my favourite):










Good luck with your Kickstarter anyway - For what it's worth, I think your top row centre model in black is the best one.


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Dear @KAS118, thanks for your feedback and good wishes. It is much appreciated.

@Davey P thanks for your message and support. Indeed, when I designed my watches, I took inspiration from the FF as the direction I am taking with Time Locker is military inspired vintage timepieces.

Cheers,

Brice


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

I reworked the dial, bezel and hands. Please don't pay attention to the color of the dial and the design of the indices. The changes will be applied to all designs for both the black and white dials.

*V1 *

This is the previous version as presented in my first post.

*V2*

Dial: thicker numerals. 
Hands: updated hour and minute hands. They are also slightly longer than in V1 and V3. 
Bezel: thicker numerals and hashes.

*V3*
Dial: same as V2
Hands: same design as V2, same length as V1
Bezel: same thickness for the numerals and hashes as V2 but rehaut (the inner bezel ring) was removed.










Based on the feedback I have collected so far, V2 is the preferred version.

I would be glad to read your opinions on these changes.

Cheers,

Brice


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

V2 but with the numerals as per V1! :biggrin:


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Caller. said:


> V2 but with the numerals as per V1! :biggrin:


 Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Brice said:


> I reworked the dial, bezel and hands. Please don't pay attention to the color of the dial and the design of the indices. The changes will be applied to all designs for both the black and white dials.
> 
> *V1 *
> 
> ...


 Yeah - I tend to agree on V2 - I think the longer hands are required - but I do see an advantage of the slightly bigger dial by losing the rehaut (although at the same time I guess it also adds a 'finishing touch' to it.

To be honest it might be the case of having to see it in the flesh to make a final decision.


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you @KAS118.

I tested as well the bezel with a shorter hash at minute 1 (V2). The idea is to balance it with the missing hash at minute 14.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Brice said:


> Thank you @KAS118.
> 
> I tested as well the bezel with a shorter hash at minute 1 (V2). The idea is to balance it with the missing hash at minute 14.


 Hi Brice - yeah - that works :thumbsup:


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks @KAS118


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

the 1st black dial one is nice not keen on the white dials,and 40mm to small for me needs to be 43mm or 45mm for me what's the price


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I think the hour hand is either too long, maybe just a small reduction in length would do it? I feel its blending in too much with the indices - or some colour to differentiate between the minute hand possibly.


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

bowie said:


> the 1st black dial one is nice not keen on the white dials,and 40mm to small for me needs to be 43mm or 45mm for me what's the price


 Thanks for your feedback. For this project, I have to stick to one size otherwise it will increase my MOQ with the manufacturing partner. Based on the feedback I have collected so far, 40 mm is the "sweet spot''.

When the design is confirmed, I will have more visibility on the production cost. I aim to sell the watch for around EUR 250 for the early backers on Kickstarter. Everything will be confirmed when the samples are produced and all the costs of running this project are confirmed.



Lug said:


> I think the hour hand is either too long, maybe just a small reduction in length would do it? I feel its blending in too much with the indices - or some colour to differentiate between the minute hand possibly.


 Thanks for your feedback. I will see what I can do.


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello, I hope all is well.

I continued to work on my designs and would appreciate reading your opinion on these changes.

*Blue Dial*
I explored the idea of a sunray blue dial. I tested 4 different colors for the hand marking the seconds. Orange (V1), sky bleu (V2), metallic grey (V3) and yellow (V4). Which one do you prefer?










*Full & hollow diamond*

For V6, I tested a bezel with a hollow diamond. How do you like it?










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

If you keep compromising it won't end up being your watch!

Yellow seconds hand for me. But we'll all have differing preferences.

I don't really have a view about the diamond. Both are fine for me. Put it this way, it wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Brice (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks @Caller.


----------

